# Morocco Insurance



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all,
Does anyone have info on vehicle Insurance for Morocco ? We are thinking of going there at some point in the future, I know our present vehicle ins. does not cover us. 

many thanks

John


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Jede

We are going in December this year cant wait.

We were insured before with comfort who do cover Morrocco, they also have breakdown cover, but it seems to be a bit complicated, as I think that when we got to the bottom of it, you have to arrange the breakdown to be sorted and claim it back when in England. Bearing in mind you may not get any receipts in morocco.

We have now moved to Safeguard who also cover Morocco, but without break down in Morocco, but includes breakdown in Europe.

Hope that helps

Pat


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Might be worth looking at Safeguard when you come to renew as they cover Morocco


Andrew


----------



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

*Saga Insurance*

Saga has just issued me a six month green card for Morocco at no extra cost
and you will almost definitely find them cheaper than Safeguard.

Phil


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello, dont know the price for Saga (too young ha ha)

Safeguard worked out £130 cheaper than comfort though, because comfort had restricted miles, and couldnt park it more than a day at home before going away.

good luck


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the info, maybe we'll make it sometime. Morocco must be warmer than Rome right now, It's raining


----------

